# General Exclaim UHP 245/40ZR18 or 235/40ZR18



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

I was wondering what's the best replacement for the OEM tires on the '06. I have the 18" stock wheels and I have read that the General Exclaim UHPs are one of the best tires for the buck. I just have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:

1) What is the best replacement size: 245/40ZR or 235/40ZR (both 18")?

2) What's the best PSI for these tires?

3) What type of gas mileage are others seeing that own these?

4) Where's the best online site that will ship these tires to a reputable business for installation?

5) What type of life (mileage) can I expect to get out of these tires? My current OEM tires are almost at 30K miles and my back tires are as bald as a baby's butt!

I did my research on www.tirerack.com and see prices of $103 and $113 depending on size. I was just curious if this is the best site to order from and if it is, is this the best deal (I saw some Sumos on there, too, for cheaper).

Thanks for any help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got 17's and bought the UHP's from tirerack. I'm pleased with them so far. They shipped quick were cheap, they seem to stick to the road pretty good too. I rotate every 5k or so as well. I think they're wearing pretty good so far.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

O'Town said:


> I was wondering what's the best replacement for the OEM tires on the '06. I have the 18" stock wheels and I have read that the General Exclaim UHPs are one of the best tires for the buck. I just have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> 1) What is the best replacement size: 245/40ZR or 235/40ZR (both 18")?
> 
> ...


Highly recommended. I don't have them on my GTO (yet) but I do have them on my dd. For the money, you can't beat them.
They are relatively quiet, have great dry road handling and do quite well in the wet.

As far as size, that is a decision only you can make. I would go with the stock size when time to replace. 
For pressure, stick with the OEM recommendation.

As fot Tire Rack, I have ordered from them exclusively for about the last 10 years and they have never let me down.

Russ


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

What is OEM recommendation for tire pressure with the premium wheels?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> What is OEM recommendation for tire pressure with the premium wheels?


The information you seek is on the tag on the drivers side when you open the door. Unless you alter the size of the tire that is the recommended PSI.


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

O'Town said:


> I was wondering what's the best replacement for the OEM tires on the '06. I have the 18" stock wheels and I have read that the General Exclaim UHPs are one of the best tires for the buck. I just have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> 1) What is the best replacement size: 245/40ZR or 235/40ZR (both 18")?
> 
> ...


I had General UHP's on my 05 GTO, they lasted about 17,000 miles or so, Rotated once at about 6000 miles. I'm pretty hard on tires, I had about 25 or so track runs on them. I will say, they had great traction on street and track, also really really good in rain/wet but suck bad in snow. They chirp really good and loud also. If you buy them, run at least 35lbs. air, they have a very soft side wall and the higher pressure helps handling. I Bought mine at tire rack before the price increase, paid like 340.00 shipped for 4( two years ago). I'm running Diamonback's from triangle now, Dirt cheap price, Good dry handling, no so great in wet, but not bad in snow. They are around 65.00-70.00 per tire. The y way i chew'em up, no reason to buy top dollar tires, I don't feel so bad burning them up also!


----------

